# video of subway attack by 11 and 12 year olds



## billc (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.tbd.com/blogs/tbd-on-foo...fant-metro----bystanders-watch-film-6880.html


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 6, 2011)

Animals.


----------



## MJS (Jan 6, 2011)

What a bunch of low life pieces of ****!!!  Well, to comment on the article/video...

Girl, boy, 12 or 21...someone starts attacking you, fight back!  Frankly, I really dont give a rats ***, someone attacks you, physically assaulting you, I'd start punching back.  Yes, some may frown upon striking a child, but when you're being attacked like that, who cares who the person is.  

As for the bystanders...well, they're a bunch of punks as well.  Now, if someone didn't want to physically get involved, how about calling for help?  Call the police, hit the emergency button, as the article said...something.

The Metro worker that finally arrived....that person should be fired.  Why were they so insistant?  Here you have someone who finally comes to this guys aid and he does nothing to attempt to detain the kids, get a description, etc.  

This certainly doesnt sound like a safe place.  That being said, be aware of whats going on around you, ie: dont read, dont put your attention on anything other than the area you're in and the people you're around.  And if someone starts to attack you, fight back.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 6, 2011)

Situations like that is why God invented pressure points, joint locks and other techniques that don't leave bruises.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jan 6, 2011)

That girl would have received a full force turning kick to the side of her face had that been me that she attacked, regrettably rendering her unconcious, knocking all her teeth out and leaving a scarring gash on her cheek.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 6, 2011)

lord-humungous said:


> That girl would have received a full force turning kick to the side of her face had that been me that she attacked, regrettably rendering her unconscious, knocking all her teeth out and leaving a scarring gash on her cheek.


Yeah well see... while I agree that would've been a good gut reaction it's not a wise one. 
Remember these are KIDS... I'm not justifying or agreeing with what they did ... I am agreeable to MJS's idea and thoughts... FIGHT BACK! 
bushidomartialarts had the better suggestion... using non-bruising methods of stopping your attackers... particularly if they are young kids like these. They'll end up being hurt but they cannot prove it even if it's caught on video it would likely look like you're just restraining the kid to keep them from striking you again. 
Pressure-points and joint-locks are good things to add to one's MA skills IMO.

As to why these kids attacked a random stranger... boredom? Acting out their own abusive home lives? Wanting to join a gang? Any number of whys can be present. 

The Metro worker should be fired or at least suspended and reprimanded for not providing adequate assistance and calling the Metro police to the scene. The man was screaming loud enough to be heard for some distance. 

As it was said... be watchful, vigilant and ready... anytime, anywhere expect the unexpected.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jan 7, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Yeah well see... while I agree that would've been a good gut reaction it's not a wise one.
> Remember these are KIDS... I'm not justifying or agreeing with what they did ... I am agreeable to MJS's idea and thoughts... FIGHT BACK!
> bushidomartialarts had the better suggestion... using non-bruising methods of stopping your attackers... particularly if they are young kids like these. They'll end up being hurt but they cannot prove it even if it's caught on video it would likely look like you're just restraining the kid to keep them from striking you again.
> Pressure-points and joint-locks are good things to add to one's MA skills IMO.
> ...


 


No these are not children in the typical western world's sense of the term.

These are the kind of subhuman filth that is the overwellming majority population of DC.

I live 20-30 minutes from the city, it's a crime ridden hole where gangbangers and thugs run rampant with Glocks and AKs yet even with the recent Supreme Court Heller case good luck carrying a weapon if your a law abideing person.

DC is a lost cause, I hate going there as I know of several clear defense cases where the good person who fought the thug got in legal trouble, not the POS Thugs.

This is the same city where a Mayor was voted out of office because he hired a School's chancler to fix DC public schools, among the worst in the nation.

You know? Help minority kids by making sure they are being taught by competent teachers and not just warehoused so they have a better chance in life.

But the overwellming majority of residents see things through racial eyes and they saw black teachers being fired, trouble making criminals being thrown out and students and teachers being held accountable for their actions. So they voted in a Mayor more like their old favorite, Marion Barry because although the residentas complain about crime, poverty and living like second class citizens, whenever there comes a chance to lift the city up the people decide they'd rather waller in their largly by now self impossed martyr status.

It's a disgrace that our Capitol is like that. A wall should be ercted around the White House, the Mall, Capital Hilll, rename that Wash. DC and then give the rest of it to Maryland.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Jan 7, 2011)

where does it say it was 11 and 12 year old kids?
anywhere other the header here?
I thought it simply said that they couldnt find any of the people who attacked, so how do they know the age.
they looked like pretty fully grown people to me, maybe mid to late teens..
and hell no if someone comes and attacks me in a group like that I am not going to worry about trying to not leave bruises.

Because I have been involved in situations like that before, 3 times in my life.
once by a group of skinheads who jumped me. once by a group of "Crips" Black gangmembers, and once by a group of Mexican gangmembers.
none of the individuals could touch me if it was a one on one fight, and most likely any 2 or 3 would not have been a problem either.
but combine a force of 10 or more, and implements like bottles, or bats in my case, or worse in other cases and you do not want to let that carry on.
You need to either end it decisively, or get the hell out of there.
The problem this poor unprepared guy had was that he tried to talk them out of it without having any idea or plan on how to defend himself, or how to get to someone who could.
No this type of situations have to be dealt with decisively and fast... either get those nikes moving and head towards help, or get your skills working and end the threat as soon as possible, or get beaten, humiliated, or worse....dead.
When you are facing multiple attackers you do not have the luxury of worrying about whos a woman, whos a kid, and whos fair to hit hard... a 9 year old with a knife can end your day just as easily as any adult could if you have two or thre of his friends distracting you from the front.

The video is so hard to watch though I cant tell who is involved or who isnt, on first glance it looks like a group of several kids who are around the guy and one girl beating on him..
I wonder if this was truely random or if the guy did something to set the girl off and is she just whupped his ***.. 
I dont know, but my comments above are meant for if its a group... but after watching the video a few times its really hard to tell if anyone other then that pissed of girl is beating on him.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 7, 2011)

lord-humungous said:


> That girl would have received a full force turning kick to the side of her face had that been me that she attacked, regrettably rendering her unconcious, knocking all her teeth out and leaving a scarring gash on her cheek.


Screw that man. You just sweep the lead leg; she can't hit you if she is off balance. You start round house kicking some girl in the head, on the subway, and you just might be attacked by people that want to save her.
Sean


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 8, 2011)

Give that gal a Pimp slap...........probably not her first experience with one of those........I imagine in her circles the men keep their pimp-hand strong!



Seriously, though, the danger with hitting a girl in this situation, is that you have to keep in mind that once you do, you have an extremely high likelihood of getting attacked by the males nearby..........in this situation there is a huge racial component where, the males of this gals same race, who may or may not directly be compatriots of hers, are content to watch while she's got the upper-hand......but once you turn the tables, they will feel compelled to engage in violence on her behalf.

Strike her, and you stand a VERY real likelihood of getting yourself curb stomped by about a dozen males! Get the hell out of there, it's a bad situation to be in.


----------



## MJS (Jan 17, 2011)

sgtmac_46 said:


> Give that gal a Pimp slap...........probably not her first experience with one of those........I imagine in her circles the men keep their pimp-hand strong!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sad but true.  Out of curiosity, do you think the same would happen if he lashed out at a male that was hitting him vs. the female?


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 18, 2011)

MJS said:


> Sad but true. Out of curiosity, do you think the same would happen if he lashed out at a male that was hitting him vs. the female?


 
Only if the other guys standing around were his mates, then he'd definitely get a beat down.

If there were several males of the same race, I think the odds would be less likely, unless the appearance of some kind of racial motivation for the conflict manifested.

Generally, though, males don't jump in to fights between other males that the otherwise don't have an association with........with women, men will.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 18, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> where does it say it was 11 and 12 year old kids?
> anywhere other the header here?.



The article stated the boy appeared 11 or 12


----------

